# *New* New York group information added to Meetings Page



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Refer to the Meetings page for a complete list of all the established support groups.Mind/Body Digestive Center - New York, NYDate: Five week sessions, once per weekPlace: 80 Central Park West, New York, NYContact: Charles Gerson, MD, Mary-Joan Gerson, PhD.Cost: unknownContact info###mindbodydigestive.com, 212-712-0494 IBS Support Group - Baldwin, NYDate: Fourth Thursday of each month(3rd Thursday if the 4th Thursday falls on a holiday)Place: South Nassau Communities Hospital, 2277 Grand AvenueContact: Teddy Bunin, tbunin###hotmail.com, 516-371-0660


----------

